# MeElectronics trrs plug replacement. Please help me solder the right connections!



## daikw

Hey there, 
   
  I'm replacing the trrs plug on my Meelectronic IEMs with mic. 
   
  As you can see I have removed the old plug and stripped the wires but I've hit a snag.
   
  I am not sure as to which wires should be soldered to which points on the plug. 
   
  From looking at youtube I have just gotten confused: I cannot find a tutorial for this particular looking plug. And i'm not sure what the green vs the blue is. 
   
  Could someone kindly help in the simple form of :
   
_1 = Green, 2 = Bronze_...  et cetera!
   
  The wire colours are Blue, Red, Green, Bronze. 
   
  Many thanks.


----------



## qusp

always a good idea to take a note of what is connected where before chopping it off......

 we would only be guessing based on them hopefully following some sort of standard.

my guess will be

Blue = Left = 3
Red = Right = 2
Green = Ground = 4
Bronze = Mic = 1

but its just an educated guess, sometimes ground and mic will be swapped ie. sometimes ground will be your pin 1 and pin 4 is mic. or rather the standard trrs external pin rings are

||Ground/Sleeve|| mic || right || left (<-tip)

but iphone w mic is apparently 

|| mic || ground || right || left (<-tip)






			
				pinouts.ru said:
			
		

> iPhone headphone (handsfree)
> Pin
> Number Pin
> Name Description
> ...


----------



## qusp

actually it appears the iphone has dominated so much that they all pretty much use that standard now


----------



## nikongod

There is no standard for which colors do what. Compare to the old plug.


----------



## qusp

no definite standard no, but ive had a number of stock cables from many manufacturers open. blue is going to be left, red is going to be right, those 2 are pretty much definite. green and bronze are where i'm going by international electrical wiring standards where green is ground, leaving bronze to be mic. i'm guessing the plug he chopped off is a molded plug, maybe not so easy to get into


----------



## nikongod

I usually cut plugs with at least an inch of tail so I can strip the "wasted" end and see what I got.


----------



## qusp

yes, as would I; but we arent talking about what we would do are we mate? =) we are talking about what the OP already has done. I mentioned it might have been a good idea to test the original as my first line of reply too, but I get the feeling that isnt an option anymore. if it is, sure its the best way forward sans having info from the manufacturer.


----------



## t0wer

at this point multimeter is the only way to do it.
  I would think the copper/bronze color would be ground.
   
  really wish I didn't throw my broken cc51 ear tip out, could've given you 2 colors off that,


----------



## fzman

what trrs plug is that?


----------

